# How to use silver maple



## TurtleTom (Aug 6, 2015)

I am offered some free fresh cut silver maple and am wondering just what the heck to do with it.  I know it's fuzzy prone but I'd really like to spalt some if someone knows a good way to do it.  Hard to turn down free wood.


----------



## BSea (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a wooded back yard.  I just find a shady place & set my logs out for a year or so.  I just got a fresh batch of pecan to set out for spalting.  I let the leaves pile up around them, and let nature do what it does.


----------



## steve worcester (Aug 9, 2015)

Silver Maple is one of my favorites. Can get fuzzy on the ingrain. But! It is really quick to spalt but goes from spalted to rotten fairly quickly.
I use it for bowls, turn green leaving thick 10% walls, coat it in sealer, all of it. Leave it for a year and re-turn it.
But what do you want to do with it?


----------

